# remove paint from glass



## ogre (Oct 25, 2007)

I received a call from a customer to remove paint from glass. It is comercial store front where a previous painter painted a frame on the glass aprox. 8 inches wide all around glass. I have done a lot of work for this person and would like to to the work. Should I try and scrape or should I use stripper. Also is there a minimum temp. to use stripper. Any ideas would be great. Thanks Mike


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

If the glass doesn't have a coating of sorts, like tint, then scraping it with a razor blade should work fine.


----------



## fcsoldier (Jan 24, 2008)

I always used a razor and scrapped it off


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

8" on the glass? mother of God! 

That goes a _little beyond_ the small amount you paint over on sash to give it that historic look


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

razor


----------



## APC (Sep 25, 2007)

yup scrape


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

ogre said:


> I received a call from a customer to remove paint from glass. It is comercial store front where a previous painter painted a frame on the glass aprox. 8 inches wide all around glass. I have done a lot of work for this person and would like to to the work. Should I try and scrape or should I use stripper. Also is there a minimum temp. to use stripper. Any ideas would be great. Thanks Mike


You also may try spraying the 8 inches (Was it overspray? 8 inches!?) with "Dirtex" which is an ammonited glass cleaner. It will break down latex paint so don't get in anywhere else but it also accomplishes something else: It acts as a lubrication of sorts for the blade at the same time its loosening all that paint for you. 

Mack


----------



## CobraCDN (Jan 8, 2008)

I have always used Methyl Hydrate (gas line antifreeze). You can buy it by the gallon. It won't hurt plastic or vinyl so it's great for windows with vinyl casements. It can work on tint film, but try it 1st on an inconspicuous place. Rag it on.. if it's over spray just wipe it clean.. if it's actually coated then used a scraper. Always use new sharp blades... don't over use a razor blade they can get nicks in them that will leave scratches .

Cheers


----------



## painter jeff (Nov 29, 2007)

use a razor blade, if you are afraid of scratching the glass, use a plastic razor blade.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Razzzzzzzzzzzzzzzor.........

but if you want to bid it higher...just fill a pray bottle with water, wear a mask and say it's some new chemical that costs a bundle and softens up the paint and spray every so often.


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Rossiter Painting (Jan 31, 2008)

Most any window cleaner and razor will work. I like windex. Just let the window cleaner soak for a few minute and start scrapping. Window cleaner will also help to keep you from scratching the window. I wouldn't recommend using a razor blade on a dry window. I would also score along the edge of the glass before scrapping. So you don't end up removing any paint from the window itself.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

CobraCDN said:


> I have always used Methyl Hydrate (gas line antifreeze). You can buy it by the gallon. It won't hurt plastic or vinyl so it's great for windows with vinyl casements. It can work on tint film, but try it 1st on an inconspicuous place. Rag it on.. if it's over spray just wipe it clean.. if it's actually coated then used a scraper. Always use new sharp blades... don't over use a razor blade they can get nicks in them that will leave scratches .
> 
> Cheers


Ding. New one I didn't know about. I'd be a little worried using stripper, tsp or dirtex on glass. It may etch if left on too long.

I wonder if a wallpaper scraper would be better than a tiny razor blade.......


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

*For DelW...*



DelW said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


Diver


----------

